# DYING NEONS, PLEASE HELP FAST!



## m4dm4n (Feb 14, 2008)

I have bought 25 neons two months ago. They where just fine, until 5 days ago, when I saw there were only 5 left (i didn't have very much time to look at the aquarium these days). Because I thought one big fish had eaten them, I had that big fish removed and bought 21 neon fish. Now, after 2 days I have 8 neon fish remaining. HEEELP PLEASE! 

200l Aquarium
1 betta
4 Pterophyllum scalare (small)
3 Aymonieri gold
2 SAE
1 pleco (small)
2 dwarf puffer
3 pangassius sutchi (small)
2 thoracatum albino (very small)
2 snails
many plants All my fish are mostly juvenile and have no problems whatsoever)
Tetra food once a day, filter with carbon, changed 15% of the water 2 days ago
Thx!


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Please post all your fish's size accurately in centimeters. Your suspects are angelfish, dwarf puffers and ID sharks.

What are your water parameters?


----------



## m4dm4n (Feb 14, 2008)

dwarf puffers 0.5 cm 
sharks 4 cm (i bought them 2 days ago... so they are out)
angelfish 2x6cm 2x4 cm

I forgot that I have a Golden African Clawed Frog. (4cm)

The neons are not that small (2-2.5cm)

Thx!
I have a lid on my aquarium so jumping out of the aquarium is impossible
I only found 2 dead neons... The rest abducted by aliens...


----------



## jbean006 (Feb 14, 2008)

have you checked the filter?? ive had a neon get sucked up by mine ...thats alot of fish to be disapearing and also do you have a cat my cat loves to stick his little paws in my tank and try to grab a snack!?!? somethin has got to be eating them i wouldn't waste money on anymore till you find the problem


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Clawed frogs rapidly get bigger as they get bigger and better meals, and from previous experience I can tell you that your fish have probably become its dinner.

Edit: Forgot to mention the previous experience was hubby putting three guppies into a tank with an albino that wasn't much bigger than them. I soooo was not responsible for that one.


----------



## m4dm4n (Feb 14, 2008)

still 8 left...

changed 15% of the water, but I really don't think the water had something wrong... 
A good sign though... no neon died yesterday... 

I kept an eye on the aquarium, and nothing seims to be out of the ordinary... And I don't have any cats )

Thx!


----------



## m4dm4n (Feb 14, 2008)

7 neons left... and one angel fish DEAD... They where just fine yesterday... especially the angel fish, was very active, no spots, no bumps whatsoever...


----------



## Amphitrite (Sep 8, 2006)

Do you have a test kit? 

If so, could you post exact readings for Ammonia, Nitrite and Nitrate please?


----------



## imafry (Feb 16, 2008)

I'm by no means an expert, but from personal experience, neons disintegrate FAST when they die. My recent outbreak of Ich caused me to have to medicate the main tank, knowing I would lose my two neons from it. They went from swimming around one day, to being almost compeltely disintegrated on the fliter intake the next - and I watch my tank very closely. So could it be that they are dying but you aren't paying much attention to the tank so they are decomposing before you notice they are gone? Just throwing it out there!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Read these:

http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Frog, Clawed.htm

http://allaboutfrogs.org/info/species/clawed.html

It's really gross when you see them sticking out of the frogs mouth.


----------



## willow (Sep 9, 2006)

hi
just wondering how long has your tank been set up for ?


----------



## fishtk75 (Feb 17, 2008)

m4dm4n said:


> 7 neons left... and one angel fish DEAD... They where just fine yesterday... especially the angel fish, was very active, no spots, no bumps whatsoever...


No one said did you test the water!
Where you get your water for changing?

Is ammonia, nitirites, chlorine?

Do a 50% water change if you have good change water.


----------



## m4dm4n (Feb 14, 2008)

Thanks for the advice!

There is only one small problem! I'm not home right now, I had to leave for a few days. Before leaving I bought some medicine and sollutions anti ammonia and nitritis and used them. I hope when I return no more fish are dead. When I return home I will buy a tester to check out the water composition (when I bought de medicinine it was sold out)

My frog is still very small, it couldn't have possibly eaten the big angel fish... I found him dead "in perfect shape" (only the eyes were a little blurry and the gills were swallowed...)
Before leaving, I also found one dead SAE... same conditions, but a little bit eaten by the other fish. 

Thank you.


----------



## m4dm4n (Feb 14, 2008)

My tank has been set up since NOVEMBER! No problems since until now (I had the frog since the beginning)[/i]


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm seriously shocked. If he starts to get really big then you know he at least snacked on a few (even postmortem). I'd suggest him having his own tank anyways, he won't leave them alone forever (it's ridiculous how much they eat though I think they ate my pond snails so I don't mind that!!!)

Hmmm......


----------



## m4dm4n (Feb 14, 2008)

ALBINO FROG REMOVED FROM THE AQUARIUM TODAY BY A FRIEND! WAITING FOR RESULTS!  [/i]


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Yay....it at least saves all your future fishies from being eaten 

Getting some more fish and seeing what happens (after proper quarantine)?


----------



## m4dm4n (Feb 14, 2008)

Frog removed but... 2 neons left, 1 angel fish dead and the betta is also dead... ( I will be home on friday... until then I think all my fish will be gone... Very strange... no spots, no lumps, they are active until they DIE!!


----------



## Flashygrrl (Jan 18, 2008)

Ummmmmm....tear down your tank, boil everything (ecept the rocks) and start all over again? Totally weird!

And seriously, I though it was the frog, I'm sorry


----------

